# Difficulties with sharpening and importing to lightroom



## terry7cook (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm shooting with the canon 1DX and using LR 5.7, today i took some family photos and saved them all as raw files.
I Created a picture style just for the purpose of this practice and maxed out the clarity within camera to the top.
(Don't worry about other settings like vibrance and etc).

Now when I look at the pictures (Raw files) via AcdSee, I can see them very clear and sharp and with the settings I chose through camera.
But when I import the Raw files into Lightroom I get a bad picture, which is all blurry and not sharp, something that looks unnatural like it was a bit edited already.
I'm attaching screen shots I took of both software with the pictures, you can see the difference.

What can it be? How can I see the picture as is? like I see it with my AcdSee.
Now I'm in a point where I need to edit the photo in lightoom in order to fix what the program did.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Terry.

I cannot speak for AcdSee but for sure I can tell you that Lightroom will ignore those picture styles since they are not applied to the raw files directly.
What you are seeing in Lightroom is the true orginal raw file.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 6, 2015)

Many of the DAMS will first show you the jpeg which is embedded with the raw. This may be what you are seeing with ACDSee (they seem to have multiple products, and I don't know which you are using).
That jpeg will have  the style you set in the camera.

As Tony said, Lightroom doesn't do anything to the raw upon import unless you tell it to. Thus there is no sharpening, no clarity adjustment, etc.
Raw is raw. It is not a "bad" file, and you don't have to "fix what LR did". It didn't do anything.
However, you can apply LR presets to the raw file if you so choose.
You could generate a preset similar to what you did in camera, then LR will edit the photo upon import with this preset.


----------

